# Frankened Vostok



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of my frankened Vostok. All the work was done by me. This includes brushing the case to remove the highly polished finish that these watches normally have, punching a date hole in the dial and fitting the dial, changing the case back for one featuring a leaping killer whale, glueing the Seiko bezel insert onto the existing Vostok bezel and finally fitting the Nato strap. Everything still works i.e.. the date is still quickset, the bezel still rotates and the watch still keeps time!

Hope you like it, I do, and wear it whenever I feel like a change.

Thanks for looking.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Paul, You don't muck about do you?

Looks a very professional job, congratulations.

Neil.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Neil

I do seem to have been on a bit of a roll when I did this one! I like customizing stuff and I just happened to have everything available to make this frankenwatch. Another point in its favour is that the Vostok is dead easy to work on and you haven't ruined an expensive watch if things do go pearshaped!

Are there any more customizers out there??

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Look's tip top to me, put some more photos up Paul so we can get a better look, fred.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Very nice Paul, like that a lot.

Looks very late 60,s to my eye, had a Benrus (or Sicura? or something) some time ago that looked very similar.

Nice work.

D.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Paul

If that picture reaches Russia, you can bet there will be a black MOD version on the market soon.

They are great watches and I'd say would look suit that new strap.

David


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Quickset date?

Mine doesn't seem to have that or else I am thick.

How are you supposed to work that?

David


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ta for the comments, they are appreciated. I'm not sure what the next project will be but I'm sure I'll think of something!

DavidH

I suppose calling it a quick set date is stretching it a bit. Semi quickset is more like it. The trick here is to adjust the hands until the date changes, then move them back (to about 9 o'clock in the case of this Vostok, but I think it varies from watch to watch) and then move them forwards past 12 and the date should change again.

Let us know if tit works

cheers

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Have you any bits left over to make me one 

Very nice

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Skilled work, Paul.

I guess that's how many watch producers started out in the first place!!

So few will have built a watch from the ground up these days.

You are now a true watch manufacturer, my friend!!

Well done,

Stan.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes , it works.

David


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

That does look a really tidy job Paul. I wouldn't even attempt that, I don't seem to get on with very small things and a lot of swearing usually results. (Although I am toying with getting a case back opener and having a look imside something cheap).

How did you make a neat hole in the dial? Some people like CWC charge Â£50 to do that!

What was the dial originally intended for?

Glad you like it.

Simon


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Si

We have a small punch at work which I used to punch the hole in the dial. It leaves a hole about 3 or 4mm across (just enough to show the date). I used the original Vostok dial as a template so I punched the hole in the right place. Quite easy to do really but you've got to be careful about scratching the dial. I have no idea what the punch was intended for originally but it works for watch dials!

I think the dial was for a divers watch that Roy released a year or so ago. I got three dials from him, just to keep in stock for just such a project and I've used them all now.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul, that is fantastic, something I would love to try but wouldn't know where to start. btw I feel such a prat with the date change thing, been winding mine all the way round since I got it!

The rlt dive watch keeps popping up. Before I was a member. Anyone got a pic of one please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here you go :


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah now I see where Paul got that cool dial from. Do love the simplicity, no makers name, no script on what it is, what it can do, just plain, simple and legible. Bet she glows like a beacon!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I didn't know you had done a diver, Roy, very nice.


----------

